# Weiße Boilies



## pfantomas (4. August 2005)

Zeitweise gehen bei uns die Nash White Chocolate tagsüber recht gut. Wobei ich mir ziemlich sicher bin, daß nicht der Flavour, sondern die auffällig helle Farbe dafür verantwortlich ist.

*Frage: Wie kriegt Onkel Nash die Dinger so weiß?  |kopfkrat *

Das es mit normaler weißer Lebensmittelfarbe funktioniert kann ich nicht ganz glauben. Boilies in weiße Dispersionsfarbe tunken ist nicht die feine englische Art.
Irgend welche Vorschläge???????

so long, Gruß Thomas  |wavey:


----------



## BigBaitrunner (4. August 2005)

*AW: Weiße Boilies*

Hi,

Nurtabaits hat Farbstoffe von Schwarz bis Weiß alles was dein Herz begehrt.
Wegen der Farbe kann ich dir Überhaupt nicht zustimmen denn wenn das Gewässer ungefähr 4 Meter tief ist und nicht ganz klar dann kann nicht mal ein Mensch die WEIßE Kugel sehen und dann erst recht nicht der Fisch. Onkeli Nashi hat wahrscheinlich viele MEhle mit weißer FArbe bei der Produktion dabei deshalb wird sie so weiß sein. Glaub mir, auf die Farbe einer Kugel kommt es nicht an. (Ausser das Wasser ist Glas Klar und es treiben sich 100terte Blesshühner herum die einem die Boilies vom Grund hollen.


----------



## Pilkman (4. August 2005)

*AW: Weiße Boilies*



			
				BigBaitrunner schrieb:
			
		

> ... Onkeli Nashi hat wahrscheinlich viele MEhle mit weißer FArbe bei der Produktion dabei deshalb wird sie so weiß sein.  ....



  

Nicht böse sein, aber nenn mir bitte eine einzige natürliche Zutat, die erstens von sich aus richtig weiss ist und diese Farbe dann auch noch in einem Boiliemix, der mit Vollei angerührt wird, ausspielen kann...  |kopfkrat ... fällt mir wirklich keine einzige ein. :m

Selbst billige Hartweizen- oder Weichweizengriesse sind von Natur aus eher gelblich, Maismehle und -griesse eh, Birdfoods, Biskuitmehle, Fischmehle, Blutplasma, Hanfmehl, Kürbiskernmehl, Nussmehle usw. usw. usw. ... alles Zutaten die von ihrer natürlichen Farbe eher in Richtung gelblich, bräunlich, rötlich, grau, grünlich gehen... die Eierpampe ist wie gesagt auch IMMER gelb, außer man nimmt wie bei den Readyproduktionen üblich kein Vollei, sondern andere Binder.

Trotzdem: Ohne Farbstoff geht da meiner Meinung nach gar nichts.

@ Pfantomas

Ich würde dann die hellen Boilies lediglich mal als Hakenköder einsetzen, gibt ja von Frank Warwick auch so´nen weissen Fluoros...


----------



## BigBaitrunner (4. August 2005)

*AW: Weiße Boilies*

@Pilkman,
Man kann es nicht wissen was für MEhle Nash verwendet. In D und Ö gibts keine aber vielleicht lässt er sie ja aus Brasilien oder igentwo her importieren ???


----------



## Pilkman (4. August 2005)

*AW: Weiße Boilies*



			
				BigBaitrunner schrieb:
			
		

> @Pilkman,
> Man kann es nicht wissen was für MEhle Nash verwendet. In D und Ö gibts keine aber vielleicht lässt er sie ja aus Brasilien oder igentwo her importieren ???



Naja, wenigstens versuchst Du dich aus der Sache rauszureden...   :q :m

Ich bleib dabei: Ohne Farbstoffe geht da rein GAR NIX.


----------



## Geraetefetischist (4. August 2005)

*AW: Weiße Boilies*

Der Kevin hatte doch selbst mal son Ultraweiss Farbstoff im Programm. Das geht aber definitiv nur über weissmacher Farbpigmente.

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## pfantomas (4. August 2005)

*AW: Weiße Boilies*

Dann war der Gag mit der Dispersionsfarbe ja gar nicht so verkehrt. Wo sind mehr weisse Farbpigmente drin als in Alpina - Weiss ?

so long, Gruß Thomas  |wavey:


----------



## BadPoldi (5. August 2005)

*AW: Weiße Boilies*



			
				pfantomas schrieb:
			
		

> Dann war der Gag mit der Dispersionsfarbe ja gar nicht so verkehrt. Wo sind mehr weisse Farbpigmente drin als in Alpina - Weiss ?
> 
> so long, Gruß Thomas  |wavey:



hi,

wenn du keine fische mehr fangen willst kannst alpina weiß nehmen....  #q  #q  #q 

man das ist lebensmittelfarbe was da verarbeitet wird...

gruß

BadPoldi


----------



## Der-typ (17. März 2013)

*AW: Weiße Boilies*

Schlammkreide!


----------



## schokokola (18. März 2013)

*AW: Weiße Boilies*

Morgen zusammen!
also manchmal frag ich mich echt... 
Wenn man schon so weit ist, ins board zu kommen, so sollte es ein leichtes sein, die Seite google zu WEIßEN boilies zu befragen und tadaaaa:

Titanoxid, E171

Leute hier, OHNE WORTE#q:r


----------



## musti71 (18. März 2013)

*AW: Weiße Boilies*



schokokola schrieb:


> Morgen zusammen!
> also manchmal frag ich mich echt...
> Wenn man schon so weit ist, ins board zu kommen, so sollte es ein leichtes sein, die Seite google zu WEIßEN boilies zu befragen und tadaaaa:
> 
> ...


 

genau aus diesem grund gibts das forum hier - damit die leute ihre fragen stellen können 

hauptsache jeder gibt sein senf dazu #q
hätte auch gereicht wenn du die frage einfach beantwortest hättest


----------



## Katteker (18. März 2013)

*AW: Weiße Boilies*



schokokola schrieb:


> Morgen zusammen!
> also manchmal frag ich mich echt...
> Wenn man schon so weit ist, ins board zu kommen, so sollte es ein leichtes sein, die Seite google zu WEIßEN boilies zu befragen und tadaaaa:
> 
> ...


 
Dieser Trööt ist übrigens ca. 7,5 Jahre alt und der TE seit 2006 nicht mehr angemeldet gewesen.


----------



## schokokola (18. März 2013)

*AW: Weiße Boilies*

@musti kannst du mir dann erklären wie ich das angeln auf karpfen gestalten sollte?

oder muss ich das dann doch erstmal selbst in die hand nehmen und versuchen selbst infos rauszubekommen? #c

es ist wohl das einfachste, bevor man sinnfreie fragen stellt, google zu befragen...

und das der fred so alt ist hab ich übersehen, aber da er aus der versenkung geholt wurde, steh ich zu meinem post.

Wenn jmd jede noch so simple Frage hier im Forum stellen würde, würde ganz schnell ein Chaos entstehen. So ist es sinnvoll, sich erstmal selbst auf die suche nach infos zu machen, via suchmaschinen oder auch im board die SuFu zu benutzen.
Simpel und effektiv.

Einfache Grüße


----------



## Carphunter2401 (18. März 2013)

*AW: Weiße Boilies*

boilie farbe/lebensmittel farbe ist das geheimnis gibts in jeder farbe.

blau,grün,gelb,lila u.s.w ,alles schnick schnack genauso wie dip gedönse  verkauf den ganzen plunder


----------



## Allrounder27 (18. März 2013)

*AW: Weiße Boilies*

Ich hab mal selber White Choc Boilies gerollt. Habe dazu weisse Farbe von nutrabaits genommen. Die Dinger waren perfekt weiss. Und haben auch sehr gut gefangen.


----------



## schokokola (18. März 2013)

*AW: Weiße Boilies*

ja, ich kann auch sagen, dass in bestimmten situationen, weiß bzw andere grelle farben toll sind.
Es ist einfach ein zusätzlicher visueller Reiz, der zb. auch bei Fluo-Popups/ Roten Mais etc.. benutzt wird, um fische darauf aufmerksam zu machen.
An einem klaren See hatte ich eher schlechte erfahrung, da es sehr klares wasser war und die fische großen abstand gehalten haben. da wäre dezentes fischen angesagt ;-)


----------



## AllroundhunterKib (18. März 2013)

*AW: Weiße Boilies*



schokokola schrieb:


> @musti kannst du mir dann erklären wie ich das angeln auf karpfen gestalten sollte?
> 
> oder muss ich das dann doch erstmal selbst in die hand nehmen und versuchen selbst infos rauszubekommen? #c
> 
> ...



 Hi, da muss ich mal kurz dagegen stimmen. Wenn du mal das Forum durchließt, sind die hälfte wenn nicht sogar noch mehr Fragen mit Google zu beantworten. Das ist auch nicht schlimm ( meiner Meinung nach) denn von sowas lebt das Forum. Auch einfache Fragen stossen Diskussionen an. Und wenn jemand erst ins Anglerboard geht um zu fragen ist das doch ganz toll. Es zeigt das er vertrauen ins Forum hat und hofft das er die richtige Antwort auf seine fragen bekommt.

Mir persönlich macht das nichts aus und wen es stört soll einfach nicht drauf antworten. Natürlich ist die Sufo eine gute Lösung aber da bekommt man auch nicht immer die richtigen Antworten und sich durch hunderte Threads durchzulesen macht auch nicht jedem Spass.

Alles meine Meinung
Gruss


----------



## colognecarp (24. März 2013)

*AW: Weiße Boilies*

Das zeug heißt titandioxid, damit werden boilies schön weiß

gruß
patrick


----------



## Andal (24. März 2013)

*AW: Weiße Boilies*

Dem Titandioxid werden recht ungute Dinge nachgesagt, die nicht so leicht von der Hand zu weisen sind. Ob man das Zeug zu Hause verwurschteln und auch noch in Gewässer einbringen muss, wage ich jetzt einfach mal zu bezeifeln!

http://www.tagesspiegel.de/wissen/s...artikeln-gefahr-aus-der-nanowelt/3911930.html


----------



## I C Wiener (24. März 2013)

*AW: Weiße Boilies*



Andal schrieb:


> Dem Titandioxid werden recht ungute Dinge nachgesagt, die nicht so leicht von der Hand zu weisen sind.http://www.tagesspiegel.de/wissen/s...artikeln-gefahr-aus-der-nanowelt/3911930.html




Das ist so nicht ganz richtig.. du kannst das Zeug händeweise in dich reinschaufeln, gar kein Problem. Als Weißpigment ist es völlig ungefährlich. Wo es problematisch wird: wenn es als Nanopartikel vorliegt. Aber das ist bei vielen Substanzen so.


----------



## Andal (24. März 2013)

*AW: Weiße Boilies*

Wissen wir das, ob da nicht welche mit dabei sind?

Ich muss das jedenfalls nicht ausprobieren! Wenn ich schon weißes Zeug in mich reinschaufle, dann muss es Vanilleeis sein.......


----------



## I C Wiener (24. März 2013)

*AW: Weiße Boilies*



Andal schrieb:


> Wissen wir das, ob da nicht welche mit dabei sind?




Man kann natürlich nicht ganz ausschließen dass mal so ein Teilchen drin herumschwirrt.. aber extrem unwahrscheinlich ist es schon. Erstmal sind Nanopartikel sehr "flüchtig". Meine Freundin hat im Labor mit diversen Nanopartikeln geforscht. Trotz aller Sicherheitsvorkehrungen war die Luft in den Laborräumen hoch belastet. Verteilt sich fast wie Gas.

Sollten nanoskalige Partikel als Verunreinigung im Bulk von Partikeln im Mikrometerbereich vorliegen, verabschieden sie sich wahrscheinlich alle im Produktionsprozess (von was auch immer) in die Raumluft. Aber Stäube sollte man eh nicht einathmen, egal wie feindispers.
Dass TiO2 im Nanobereich in Sonnencreme so bedenkenlos eingesetzt wird halte ich auch für bedenklich. Aber weniger für den Menschen, sondern eher weil es im Wasser eben abgespült wird und es so zu einer Bioakkumulation kommt.

Naja. Ich habe vor einigen Stoffen mit denen ich arbeite einen Heidenrespekt, aber TiO2-Pigmente gehören nicht dazu.


----------



## Andal (24. März 2013)

*AW: Weiße Boilies*

Je näher der Bezug zur Materie, desto geringer werden vermutlich die Vorbehalte. Ich muss mit dem Zeug nicht hantieren. War da nicht auch mal was von wegen Dünnsäure, die bei der Herstellung von Titanoxiden entsteht? Die wird zwar wohl nicht mehr in der Nordsee verklappt, aber die muss ja auch heute noch wo bleiben!?


----------



## I C Wiener (25. März 2013)

*AW: Weiße Boilies*

Dünnsäure in der Nordsee? Das muss vor meiner Zeit gewesen sein..
Aber anders gefragt: welcher Produktionsprozess ist schon vollkommen harmlos wenn man die Nebenprodukte einfach ins nächste Gewässer kippt? 

Aber um den Bogen zum Thema wieder zu kriegen: 
Eine Alternative TiO2 wäre eventuell Kaolin. Der ist spottbillig im Vergleich zu TiO2, hellt den Mix aber wahrscheinlich nicht ganz so sehr auf wie TiO2.


----------



## Allround-Angler (25. März 2013)

*AW: Weiße Boilies*



Andal schrieb:


> Je näher der Bezug zur Materie, desto geringer werden vermutlich die Vorbehalte. Ich muss mit dem Zeug nicht hantieren.
> 
> Und womit putzt Du Deine Zähne?
> Zahnpasta kann auch Titanoxid enthalten.


----------



## Andal (25. März 2013)

*AW: Weiße Boilies*

Ich verwende seit etwa 20 Jahren Zahnsalz, weil ich morgens den Mint-Geschmack nicht abkann.


----------



## Warius (25. März 2013)

*AW: Weiße Boilies*



I C Wiener schrieb:


> Ich habe vor einigen Stoffen mit denen ich arbeite einen Heidenrespekt, aber TiO2-Pigmente gehören nicht dazu.



Zumal auch wenn die Primärpartikelgröße deutlich im Nanometerbereich liegen sollte, besteht meines Erachtens aufgrund der Agglomeratbildung kein Problem...


----------



## I C Wiener (25. März 2013)

*AW: Weiße Boilies*



Warius schrieb:


> Zumal auch wenn die Primärpartikelgröße deutlich im Nanometerbereich liegen sollte, besteht meines Erachtens aufgrund der Agglomeratbildung kein Problem...




Ah! Jemand vom Fach #h
Kommt natürlich drauf an wie sie behandelt und gelagert wurden. In eine luftdicht verschlossene Packung mit rückgetrocknetem Material würde ich nicht reinriechen wollen. Wenn sie eine Hydrathülle ausgebildet haben, sollte es tatsächlich kein Problem sein.


----------

